# V.A. Models poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (20 Nov. 2017)

Echt tolle Mädels!!!


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Engelschar!


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

Thanks so much


----------

